# Seerose öffnet sich nicht mehr



## Quequeg (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Vor ca. einer Woche ist eine erste Seerosenblüte an der Wasseroberfläche erschienen, die sich morgens geöffnet und abends wieder geschlossen hat. Seit zwei Tagen allerdings öffnet sich die Blüte nicht mehr.

Woran könnte das liegen?
Normal ist das doch nicht, oder?

Im Voraus vielen Dank
Klaus


----------



## Regina (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seerose öffnet sich nicht mehr*

Hallo Klaus,

wahrscheinlich ist sie schon verblüht.   

Meine Seerose hat leider auch nur 4 Tage geblüht. Und jetzt ist weit und breit keine neue Blüte in Sicht.


----------



## w-cl203 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seerose öffnet sich nicht mehr*

Dat ist völlig normal. Nur sollte man die Blüte alsbald samt Stengel abschneiden, damit diese nicht am Bodengrund verfaulen und unerwünschtenn Teichbewohnern als Nahrung dienen.


----------



## midnite (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seerose öffnet sich nicht mehr*

Hi,

meine Seerose Blüht 3-4 Tage und denn wars das. Bis jetzt 3 Blüten alle einzeln.

Nun aber habe ich 4 Knospen gleichzeitig die nach luft schnuppern.  

Wenn sir blühen, stelle ich ein Bild ein  


Greetz,

Tom


----------



## Seerose (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seerose öffnet sich nicht mehr*

Hallo!

Habe auch schon mal eine Seerose mit blüte eingepflanzt, doch diese ist dann nie aufgegangen. Habe dann den Tip bekommen, dass sie schon verblüht sein könnte. sie sieht dann zunehmend braun aus und geht dann auch langsam unter. Bei mir war es dann auch so. 

Habe jtzt schon von mehreren Seerosenbesitzern mit langjähriger Erfahrung gehört, dass man auf keinen Fall verblühte Blüten und braune Blätter abschneiden sollte, weil Seerosen leicht faulen. Einfach warten, bis man sie leicht abziehen kann.

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Quequeg (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seerose öffnet sich nicht mehr*

Hallo nochmal,

vielen Dank für die schnellen und eindeutigen Antworten - ist also alles ganz normal. Schon komisch, was diese Pflanze für'n Aufwand treibt um 3 oder 4 Tage zu blühen  

Mal sehen, wie sie sich weiter entwickelt.

LG

Klaus


----------

